# Can I get some input ASAP gonna buy tonight on Amazon.



## topfuel (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm gonna spend around 400 for a MES and an Amazen product off Amazon before midnight. lol

Basically should I buy the newer 30 model with the sun shield on the controls or buy an older Gen 1 model for less money and spend the extra on amazen/pellets and a maverick ?

I'm not sure what I should do.

The Gen 1 is 177.00 for 30in model

The Gen 2.5 is about 310.00 for the 30 in

Also will buy either a tube or tray with the 8lbs of pellets.  I read both ways, but is the Tube to only way to go for the MES?

I'll only be making meat and things for my wife and our little one. Should I buy a 40 or buy something down the road ? 

.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2015)

I have the Gen. 1 and am happy with it...   It's about 4 years old...   

Todd has a sale going on right now for the AMNPS/AMNTS pellets etc..   see his ad on the headers...  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235873/fall-sale-at-a-maze-n-products

I did the mail box mod and am very happy with it...  I did some other stuff that works well...   most of the mods were cheap or free... 

I think Todd recommends not buying the tube for the 30 as it puts out too much smoke for the small smoker....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I have the Gen. 1 and am happy with it...   It's about 4 years old...
> 
> Todd has a sale going on right now for the AMNPS/AMNTS pellets etc..   see his ad on the headers...
> 
> ...




Also may I add...  The tray will also work for a finer cold smoke when sawdust is used ... your gonna wish you had bought the 40 after 6 months or so...  meaning although the 30 is good but once you get the hang of it, getting better results, you want to start putting more and more in the smoker at one time...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2015)

There are days I wished I had the 40...   I'm just adjusting my stuff so I smoke for several days instead of one....  It is a PITA at times...


----------



## topfuel (Oct 19, 2015)

So buy a GEN 1 40 inch ?? The Tube and pellets instead of getting the newer 30 Bluetooth you are saying ?

Looks like the only 40 inch models on amazon are the GEN 2 crappy ones that say discontinued. and are all over 400 bucks.

Can anyone link me to a GEN 1 40 or one that isn't a GEN 2. I searched amazon to no avail.

I have a amazon gift card that's why I need to buy from Amazon.

So Tray over Tube also ???


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 19, 2015)

BOTH THE 30 and 40 have their place. I have to say that the 30 cooks more even bc of the smaller chamber, however I find myself using the 40 with the mail box mod most of the time now since adding the mail box..The tray from Todd is all you need to be consistent with the TBS.  Dave they need to take your modification and just incorporate it into their smokers. Since I converted mine I have never looked back. It rocks !

By the way, the 30 is easier to take with you for camping or whatever. We run ours off a generator sometimes if we have to when we camp or go to BBQ cook offs.Good luck and good smokin.

Hoity T


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 19, 2015)

For me..  I use my tray in a 30 and the tube in the smoke house....


----------



## topfuel (Oct 19, 2015)

So the best deal is The 30 for 177.00 ?  5x8 a-maze-n, pellets, Maverick 73 or 733 ?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 19, 2015)

I have one model MES30 Gen 1, it works perfect every time. I liked it so much I bought the MES40. Masterbuilt stands behind their  units. I had 4 MES40 Gen 1 replacements and 1 MES40 Gen 2, and out of all five in one year, the one I have now is 50 degrees off and they offered my money back. All I want is a MES40 that works as good as my MES30. So for me, I say get the Gen 1 MES30 and I hope its as good as mine is, for 2 years now its been rock solid.

Just sorta suxs having to cut a brisket in 1/2 or a full rack of ribs. Guessing a small turkey now.

BUT ya gotta hand it to Masterbuilt, who else ya know would have done swapped out 4 smokers before giving up? That's good customer service.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 20, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> So the best deal is The 30 for 177.00 ?  5x8 a-maze-n, pellets, Maverick 73 or 733 ?


Not sure if you already pulled the trigger on your purchases but my set up is how you have it written above: MES 30 Gen 1, 5x8 AMNPS, and the Maverick ET-733. You also wrote "73" but that's an early, obsolete model. I bought the MES 30 because it was under $200 and it was my first smoker. The thing is incredible for the quality of smoked food it puts out. But every time I have trouble squeezing a long rack of pork ribs or a long beef brisket onto a wire rack I wish I had a MES 40. Guys advice to just cut the meats in half and place it in two rows or on two racks but I don't like to cut meat before cooking. But because the MES 30 is so small it's easy to move around and also doesn't have the drastic differences in heat on the right and left sides that the MES 40 Gen 1 has.

Let us know what you bought.


----------



## icyhot (Oct 20, 2015)

If you go to Amazon, and put in masterbuilt gen 1 40 inch smoker ,they will pop up.


----------



## icyhot (Oct 20, 2015)

They have the all stainless steel one for 329 right now


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 20, 2015)

They still have the 30" Gen 2.5 at QVC for just under $300, including S & H.  Comes with a lot of extras and different colors.  My friend bought one and he loves it.

http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-30-4-Rack-Digital-Electric-Smoker-with-Leg-Kit,-Cover-&-Gloves.product.K42802.html?sc=K42802-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-6-_-K42802&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/k/02/k42802.001?$uslarge$


----------



## daricksta (Oct 20, 2015)

If someone were in the market for a MES 40 Gen 1 I'd jump on the one that Icyhot posted about. I haven't seen any MES 40 Gen 1 smokers in months on Amazon. I just looked at the listing and it's a great deal.


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 21, 2015)

I too am new to this and looking for an inexpensive smokers try out. The Amazon one for 177 sure is the right price. If you choose that one please post a review. I am still very new,to this whole thing but want to get into it.


----------



## topfuel (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the MES 30 Gen 1, 5x8 AMNS, and the Maverick 733.  Smoker came to today I unboxed and unpacked it, and there was NO screws to attach the control unit. Would I be better off buying some from local hardware, Contact Amazon, or Contact Masterbuilt, or all three ?

Rest of my order will arrive tomorrow and I"ll be looking forward to smoking something this weekend for sure.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the MES 30 Gen 1, 5x8 AMNS, and the Maverick 733.  Smoker came to today I unboxed and unpacked it, and there was NO screws to attach the control unit. Would I be better off buying some from local hardware, Contact Amazon, or Contact Masterbuilt, or all three ?
> 
> Rest of my order will arrive tomorrow and I"ll be looking forward to smoking something this weekend for sure.




First, I'd look in the drawer where I put stuff instead of throwing it away...  a jar full of screws...   then the hardware store...   then Masterbuilt...    Dave


----------



## daricksta (Oct 28, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the MES 30 Gen 1, 5x8 AMNS, and the Maverick 733.  Smoker came to today I unboxed and unpacked it, and there was NO screws to attach the control unit. Would I be better off buying some from local hardware, Contact Amazon, or Contact Masterbuilt, or all three ?
> 
> Rest of my order will arrive tomorrow and I"ll be looking forward to smoking something this weekend for sure.


Call MB customer service and they'll ship the screws out to you. But what a factory quality control lapse. By the same token if the owners manual describes the screws you need you can also find them at a hardware store. I'd still have MB send them to you, though.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 28, 2015)

Its an Omen! Cosmic Karma! All your smoked foods now will be full of cancer creating carcinogens!


----------



## dr k (Oct 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Its an Omen! Cosmic Karma! All your smoked foods now will be full of cancer creating carcinogens!


I've heard the latest negative hype on nitrates/nitrites.  There are no definite results just maybe, what ifs, could be.   The standard reply from the ignorant media.  The highest use of nitrates is in high explosives and fertilizer.  If you eat a lunch meat sandwich a day you'll get most of your nitrates from that.  If you don't,  then you'll get it from vegetables.  They totally skipped the high levels of nitrates in celery.   As well as carrots, radishes, cabbage, beets and other root vegetables.  The antioxidants in vegetables counter act the negative effects of nitrates in vegetables so eat an apple with your Q or take a vitamin C pill.  I have no concerns with Pop's extremely diluted nitrite wet cure compared to the industry standard.  It's one sixth the maximum allowable amount. 

-Kurt


----------



## topfuel (Oct 28, 2015)

I know why they overlooked the 2 screws, from the looks of the wrap they had on everything else which, by the time that was completed the employee was like "yep we're good"    lol.

But seriously, I seasoned the unit and the amnps for 3+ hours then dumped 2 smaller rounds of pecan chips and it looks to be ready. The maverick won't be here till tomorrow or I would've tossed some chicken breasts in there.  I thinking ribs or shoulder/butt this weekend. 

I was reading the thread about not getting enough smoke flavor in pork butts?  Just to clarify as to the best way to get maximum smokiness in the Pork is ????


----------



## daricksta (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I've heard the latest negative hype on nitrates/nitrites.  There are no definite results just maybe, what ifs, could be.   The standard reply from the ignorant media.  The highest use of nitrates is in high explosives and fertilizer.  If you eat a lunch meat sandwich a day you'll get most of your nitrates from that.  If you don't,  then you'll get it from vegetables.  They totally skipped the high levels of nitrates in celery.   As well as carrots, radishes, cabbage, beets and other root vegetables.  The antioxidants in vegetables counter act the negative effects of nitrates in vegetables so eat an apple with your Q or take a vitamin C pill.  I have no concerns with Pop's extremely diluted nitrite wet cure compared to the industry standard.  It's one sixth the maximum allowable amount.
> 
> -Kurt


But then there's that "toxic" sugar that's included in dry rubs and BBQ sauces. Let's face it: eating smoked food is just a delicious but slow form of suicide...


----------



## remsr (Oct 29, 2015)

My next door neighbor has been smoking on a gen 1 30" for 3 years now and it works great. I bought a gen 2.5 a few months ago and it woks great. The wi fi doesn't have much range but it smoke great. It has a  
1200W heating element.  I like it almost as much as my 22.5 WSM. filled it with ribs from top to bottom this summer ( the masterbuilt that is) they all came out great.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 30, 2015)

REMSR said:


> My next door neighbor has been smoking on a gen 1 30" for 3 years now and it works great. I bought a gen 2.5 a few months ago and it woks great. The wi fi doesn't have much range but it smoke great. It has a
> 1200W heating element. I like it almost as much as my 22.5 WSM. filled it with ribs from top to bottom this summer ( the masterbuilt that is) they all came out great.


If you're prepared for a bit of hassle, you should try an experiment. Buy maybe 6-8 racks of baby back ribs and smoke half in the MES and half in the WSM and compare the results. I did something similar 2 years ago. I smoked a pair of baby backs in my MES 30 Gen 1 and cooked a pair of St. Louis ribs in a rib rack on my Weber 22.5" One Touch Silver, placing them both side by side. I used hickory wood pellets in the MES and hickory wood chips in the Weber, cooking the ribs over indirect heat. I used the same dry rub and BBQ sauce on all ribs. They both came out very tender. Everyone liked the ribs equally without preferring one type over the other. It was worth doing once but don't think I'll do it again.


----------



## topfuel (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok I'veI bought a 10lb boston butt.   I've acquired paprika, garlic, onion, mustard powders amongst other things and some famous daves pork rub, and plenty of sugar.  I've looked over so many rubs that i'm prolly gonna wing it I think. unless someone posts something here  

So I'll rub the butt down then should I wrap it siran wrap for 12 hours or 24 hours in the fridge.

Also its 1 hour and 15 min per lb of pork ?  Is that it I know my maverick will tell me when it's 195 degree internal for the boston butt ??  Is this correct ?? 

I'm gonna smoke it for sunday about 5pm  so I'll start it around 12am sunday morning.  as It needs to rest for an hour or two hours ???   Any input is greatly appreciated !!!!


----------



## topfuel (Oct 30, 2015)

Rub put in fridge for 24 hours. pull out add more rub then put in smoker at 235.

So 235 for 15 hours then rest for 2 hours wrapped in towels ???  No foil no spritz.

I want the most bark I can get.

Need help anyone ???


----------



## dr k (Oct 30, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> Ok I'veI bought a 10lb boston butt.   I've acquired paprika, garlic, onion, mustard powders amongst other things and some famous daves pork rub, and plenty of sugar.  I've looked over so many rubs that i'm prolly gonna wing it I think. unless someone posts something here
> 
> So I'll rub the butt down then should I wrap it siran wrap for 12 hours or 24 hours in the fridge.
> 
> ...


There are so many scenarios where people run out of time and people are standing around because it's not done.  Plus, while people are relaxing you're running around..  That's why some do it the night before or so.  205*F is good for pulling without claws or forks.  The Butt can always rest wrapped in foil in the cooler with newspaper or towels for several hours.  Start at 9-10 p.m. for good measure and incase of potential problems.  You'll be tired and if your buddies want to see the smoker going just don't turn it off.  Pulled pork is great the next days. 

-Kurt


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2015)

first of all..  you would get more reply's if you start a new thread in the proper category for your cook...  going by time is not a preferred method on butts....  cooking to an internal temp (IT)around 205` is one of the better ways to cook it...  some do the toothpick test...


----------



## topfuel (Oct 30, 2015)

My bad.... Is foil a decent replacement for siran wrap for the overnight in the fridge or should I run to the store.......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2015)

in a foil pan covered with foil is fine....


----------



## topfuel (Oct 30, 2015)

If I only has a foil pan.  I lost my brain at the store today. Forgot siran wrap and foil trays. Have plenty of foil though.

This is my first smoke and I'm like a kid on Christmas, but Christmas is everyday.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2015)

do you have a bowl it will fit in ... if not, then wrapped in foil will be ok..  save yourself a trip to the store


----------



## topfuel (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes Yes.  I've read so much about rubs, temps, techniques and such, I should've took notes as I'm almost dumbfounded. 

You have been a help though. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2015)

Listen, my two most important suggestions are.......

1. do not plan your smoke for the day you are going to sevre it!  Smoke it a day, two days, a week before you plan to serve. It allows stress free smoking, it allows time to use a good finishing sauce to bring out those flavor highlights, it allows a chance to really readjust the moisture level, and it allows you to sleep the night before the meal.

2. Pigs can not tell time. you can not cook pulled pork on the clock unless you have pizza doodle on speed dial. Example: two butts same size, smoked in the same smoker at the same temp, with the same smoke. Meat was prepared the same way. All variable being the same, one butt took 22 hours (which caused no hardship, see #1), the other took 13 hours. Is this the norm? NO, is it uncommon, No!

Cook ahead, get off the clock, you'll enjoy the smoke and the meal a lot better by doing so. Finishing sauce is an important part of the smoke IMHO.

Its not a requirement to have a drink and relax while smoking, but it should be!


----------



## topfuel (Oct 31, 2015)

I'll look in to the finishing sauce, and I'm starting it in about 15 hours from now to have it edible by 5 or 6 sunday evening, and I made a rub out of thin air.  The butt is rubbed and in the fridge.

I made about 40oz of rub with about 4 hours to long of impromptu testing  

I think it will be good.......


----------



## mikesys (Oct 31, 2015)

I mix my rub with apple juice then inject it before the cooking starts, turns out great!!!


----------



## ibbones (Oct 31, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Listen, my two most important suggestions are.......
> 
> 1. do not plan your smoke for the day you are going to sevre it!


This is the best information you can get.  I had a party to feed last night for 22 people.  I brined a 9.38lb butt for just under a day, rinsed and rubbed and back into the fridge until 10:00pm on Wednesday night.  Started it at 140* for about an hour and then up to 225*.  It finally hit temp at 4:00pm the next afternoon.  Let it rest until 6:30pm and pulled it, let it cool down some more all spread out on a pan, and then into the crock pot for the night in the fridge.

I stopped trying to plan my longer smokes to be ready for supper at the 1 hour per pound thing.  It's ready when It's ready.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 31, 2015)

ibbones said:


> This is the best information you can get.  I had a party to feed last night for 22 people.  I brined a 9.38lb butt for just under a day, rinsed and rubbed and back into the fridge until 10:00pm on Wednesday night.  Started it at 140* for about an hour and then up to 225*.  It finally hit temp at 4:00pm the next afternoon.  Let it rest until 6:30pm and pulled it, let it cool down some more all spread out on a pan, and then into the crock pot for the night in the fridge.
> 
> I stopped trying to plan my longer smokes to be ready for supper at the 1 hour per pound thing.  It's ready when It's ready.


----------



## remsr (Nov 1, 2015)

I like to inject my butts and rub them and wrap them a day in advance. I smoke heavy to 160 itt then put them in a foil pan with a 1/4 inch of apple  juice some rub and brown sugar mixed, prob them and cover them with foil and cook to 205. This gets you past the dreaded stall, but it does soften the bark. I put the pan juices in the refrigerator and the butts in a cooler warped and packed with towls. I have let them rest all night and they have always been nice and warm the next day. Talk about tender, juicy and flavorful wow! Then I skim the fat of the juices warm them up and mix them into the piled or chopped pork, makes the pork super moist.


----------



## topfuel (Nov 1, 2015)

Started at 930ish pm last night - 230 degrees things went well, been stalled since 6 at 164,  I waited an hour or so and then I cranked to 275 now the air temp is 259 and degrees slowly moving to 169 now after an hour or so.   Bark doesn't look to bad, as I did open it to recheck the thermometers, but I want more bark.

What should I do ? Nothing just keep what I'm doing and let it go past 180 then turn in back down to 225 ?  Or is the Butt gonna dry out ?


----------



## daricksta (Nov 1, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> Rub put in fridge for 24 hours. pull out add more rub then put in smoker at 235.
> 
> So 235 for 15 hours then rest for 2 hours wrapped in towels ???  No foil no spritz.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Dr. K. with his suggestion for placing the finished pork butt/shoulder in a cooler. When you take out something like a pork butt/shoulder, a beef brisket, a trip-tip roast or a boneless chuck roast "chucky" you can foil it and then wrap it in towels or just place it in the bottom of a cooler with towels or newspapers on top of it. It will stay hot for hours as it rests and the juices are redistributed throughout the meat. Actually, the one time I smoked a tri-tip I didn't foil it.

235° is the temp most recommended by Ray "Dr. BBQ" Lampe for everything. I typically smoke meats between 225-240°. The bark I got from the last time I smoked a brisket was too soft so I'm going to try leaving it unfoiled for a longer period of time. I cook a 6-8 lb. brisket for about 11 hours in the temp range I mentioned. I like oak wood pellets for brisket.

I've got a number of commercial dry rubs--most of them given to me as gifts. I've also got several Stubb's BBQ sauces and meat marinades. I don't like Famous Dave's stuff because of the additives and other junk I see listed among the ingredients.

However, it is SO easy to make your own. My wife and I are avid home cooks and we've amassed just about everything you need in a panty to make anything, but it's taken us years. I have two cookbook suggestions for you that will give you great, simple-to-make dry rubs and sauces: BBQ, mop, and finishing sauces:

"Barbecue! Bible Sauces, Rubs, and Marinades, Bastes, Butters, and Glazes" by Steven Raichlen  ,

"Weber's New Real Grilling: The ultimate cookbook for every backyard griller" by Jamie Purviance. 
"Smoke & Spice" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison. 
"Slow Fire: The Beginner's Guide to Barbecue" by Ray "Dr. BBQ" Lampe. 
You can also find these books at Barnes & Noble and other places like that online or in the brick-and-mortar stores. There is nothing like producing outstanding Q with flavors from the dry rub and sauces that YOU made from scratch.


----------



## remsr (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been looking for red oak for some time now. I found white oak, but no red oak until I ask my brother who lives in North Dakota and has a farm in northern Minnesota. He cut a red oak tree down and now I have enough to last for years, now just to season it. There is nothing better then red oak smoke on brisket.


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Totally agree with Dr. K. with his suggestion for placing the finished pork butt/shoulder in a cooler. When you take out something like a pork butt/shoulder, a beef brisket, a trip-tip roast or a boneless chuck roast "chucky" you can foil it and then wrap it in towels or just place it in the bottom of a cooler with towels or newspapers on top of it. It will stay hot for hours as it rests and the juices are redistributed throughout the meat. Actually, the one time I smoked a tri-tip I didn't foil it.
> 
> 235° is the temp most recommended by Ray "Dr. BBQ" Lampe for everything. I typically smoke meats between 225-240°. The bark I got from the last time I smoked a brisket was too soft so I'm going to try leaving it unfoiled for a longer period of time. I cook a 6-8 lb. brisket for about 11 hours in the temp range I mentioned. I like oak wood pellets for brisket.
> 
> ...


After doing it one time, I have never again foiled a Tri-Tip. I have never saw any advantage to it. I simply bring it in, put it on the cutting board and 30 minutes later, slice it and they always turn out great ... tender-juicy-etc. so no need to wrap them and spoil them.

Only one time did I ever place a Tri-Tip in a cooler and that is when we were having a big family gathering. I smoked 4 Tri-Tips and 4 slabs of ribs at the same time. With the Tri-Tips getting done 3+ hrs ahead of the ribs and wanting to keep them warm, I wrapped them in foil and placed them in a cooler. When ribs were done and sliced, I then sliced the Tri-Tips and they were no longer tender and juicy as the one I sliced earlier for the guests to sample, but dry and not as tender.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 2, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> After doing it one time, I have never again foiled a Tri-Tip. I have never saw any advantage to it. I simply bring it in, put it on the cutting board and 30 minutes later, slice it and they always turn out great ... tender-juicy-etc. so no need to wrap them and spoil them.
> 
> Only one time did I ever place a Tri-Tip in a cooler and that is when we were having a big family gathering. I smoked 4 Tri-Tips and 4 slabs of ribs at the same time. With the Tri-Tips getting done 3+ hrs ahead of the ribs and wanting to keep them warm, I wrapped them in foil and placed them in a cooler. When ribs were done and sliced, I then sliced the Tri-Tips and they were no longer tender and juicy as the one I sliced earlier for the guests to sample, but dry and not as tender.


I've grilled tri-tip steaks quite a few times but only smoked a tri-tip roast once, as I wrote. I guess since it's a leaner cut of meat than a beef brisket or a chucky that foiling it and keeping it in a cooler would overcook the meat.


----------

